# Used Greenhouse site



## Candace (Jun 23, 2007)

Probably most people know about this site. But I thought I'd link it for those of you who like to dream.

http://www.h2ouse.com/html/used_greenhouses.html

It's mainly used commercial set-ups for sale. If I only had the land and the ability to move some of them from their current locations! Road trip, anyone??


----------



## bwester (Jun 23, 2007)

not fair....
I still say we all get together, buy a small tropical island, rename it Slipper Island and make a reality TV show about it to pay for everything...
too much?
nah


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2007)

bwester said:


> not fair....
> I still say we all get together, buy a small tropical island, rename it Slipper Island and make a reality TV show about it to pay for everything...
> too much?
> nah


Count me in!


----------



## Candace (Jun 24, 2007)

We could show orchid pollination on pay per view!


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 25, 2007)

If you are in michigan, I know of a nice greenhouse for sale cheap. No, not mine...


----------



## Marco (Jun 25, 2007)

Candace said:


> We could show orchid pollination on pay per view!



Now that just gets me all excited!


----------

